# October Shows



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2010)

There's a bunch:

 October 2
 Chesterfield, Virginia
 The Richmond Area Bottle Collectors Associationâ€™s Annual Show & Sale (9am - 3pm, early admission 7:30am $10), at the Chesterfield County Fairgrounds, 10300 Courthouse Rd, Chesterfield, VA 23832, info: Marvin Croker, ph: (804) 275-1101, email: RichBottleClub@comcast.net or Ed Faulkner, ph: (804) 739-2951
 FOHBC Club

 October 2
 Point Pleasant, West Virginia
 West Virginia State Farm Museum Bottle and Antique Shoe (9am - 3pm) at the WV State Farm Museum, 4 miles north on Route 62 of Point Pleasant, WV then one mile on Fairgrounds Rd.  Info: Charlie Perry, 39304 Bradbury Rd, Middleport, OH 45760, ph: (740) 992-5088, email: perrycola@suddenlink.net

 October  2 - 3
 Savannah, Georgia
 Coastal Empire History Hunters Associationâ€™s 2nd Annual Savannah Civil War Relic and Bottle Show, (Saturday 9am - 6pm and Sunday 9am - 4pm) at the Shrinerâ€™s Alee Temple, 100 Eisenberg Dr, Savannah, GA 31416.  Info: Rick Phillips, ph: (912) 663-2382

 October 3
 St. Clairsville, Ohio
 The Ohio Valley Bottle Clubâ€™s bottle and table top antiques show & sale, (9am - 2pm) at Sibs at the Ohio Valley Mall, St. Clairsville, OH, Exit 218 off I-70.  Info: Tom Chickery, ph: (740) 695-2958, email: tchick52@netscape.net

 October 3
 Chelsea, Michigan
 The Huron Valley Bottle and Insulator Clubâ€™s 35th Annual Show & Sale, (9am - 2pm), at the Village Conference Center, Chelsea, MI.  Info: Mike Bruner, ph: (248) 425-3223 or Rod Krupke, ph: (248) 627-6351, email: michelek@mac.com.
 FOHBC Club

 October 8 - 9
 Phoenix, Arizona
 The Phoenix Antiques, Bottles & Collectibles Clubâ€™s 27th Annual Show & Sale (Friday 10am - noon early admission $10, general admission $3, Friday noon - 5pm, Saturday, 8am - 4pm), at the North Phoenix Baptist Church, 5757 N Central Ave, Phoenix, AZ.  Info: Betty Harnett, ph: (602) 317-4438, email: bettchem@cox.net, website: phoenixantiquesclub.org.
 FOHBC Club

 October 8 - 9
 Santa Rosa, California
 Northwest Bottle Collectorâ€™s Associationâ€™s Show & Sale (Friday, noon - 6pm $10 early admission, Saturday 9am - 3pm free), Finley Hall, Sonoma County Fairgrounds, Info: Beverley Siri,  ph: (70) 542-6438.
 FOHBC Club

 October 10
 Keene, New Hampshire
 Yankee Bottle Clubâ€™s 42nd Annual Show & Sale (9am - 2:30pm with early buyers at 8am) at the Keene High School, Arch Street, Keene, NH.  Info: Creighton Hall, 382 Court St, Keene, NH 03431, ph: (603) 352-1895
 FOHBC Club

 October 15 - 16
 Moncks Corner, South Carolina
 The Berkeley Citizens, Incâ€™s 4th Annual Antique Bottle and War Relic Show & Sale (Friday noon - 6pm, Saturday 9am - 1pm) at the Berkeley Industries, 132 Citizens Lane, Moncks Corner, SC.  Info: Libby Kilgallen or Kate Singletary, PO Drawer 429, Moncks Corner, SC 29461, ph: (843) 761-0300, email: 2010shows@bciservices.org
 FOHBC Club

 October 15 - 16
 Canyonville, Oregon
 The Jefferson State Antique Bottle Collectorâ€™s Annual Show & Sale at the Seven Feathers Casino Resort, Canyonville, OR 97530.  Info: Bruce Silva, PO Box 1565, Jacksonville, OR 97530, ph: (541) 899-8411, email: jsglass@q.com.
 FOHBC Club

 October 17
 Findlay, Ohio
 Findlay Antique Bottle Clubâ€™s 34th Annual Show & Sale (9am - 3pm,  no early birds), at the Old Barn Auction House, 10040 State Route 224 West, Findlay, OH.  Info: Fred Curtis, PO Box 1329 Findlay, OH 45839, ph: (419) 424-0486 or Marianne Dow, email: finbotclub@gmail.com, website: http://finbotclub.blogspot.com/.

 October 17
 Scriba, New York
 The Empire Bottle Collectors Associationâ€™s 12th Annual Fall Show & Sale, (9am - 3pm) at the Scriba Fire Hall, two miles east of Oswego, NY.  Info: Barry Haynes, PO Box 900, Mexico, NY 13114, ph: (315) 963-0922 or John Golley, email: bygolley@msn.com
 FOHBC Club

 October 23
 Geelong, Victoria, Australia
 The Geelong Antique Bottle and Collectable Clubâ€™s Show & Sale (Setup Friday - early admission $15 with general admission $5) at the Geelong Showgrounds, Breakwater Rd, Breakwater, Geelong, Victoria, Australia.  Info: Tracey Elso, PO Box 223, Lara, Victoria 3212, Australia, ph: 61 409957868, email: paradise@ncable.net.au, www.aabc.9.forumer.com.

 October 31
 Glendale Heights, Illinois
 1st Chicago Bottle Clubâ€™s 41st Annual Show & Sale (9am - 2pm $3; No early admission) at the Ramada Inn & Suites Convention Center, 780 E North Avenue, Glendale Heights, IL.  Info: John or Claudia Panek, PO Box 287, Deerfield, IL 60015, ph: (847) 945-5493, email: paperbottle1@aol.com
 FOHBC Club


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 20, 2010)

Alright!  A show we can make.  We attended last year's show.  More civil war stuff than anything, but I love it all.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 21, 2010)

Alright, Stephen,

 High time. Glad you're gonna go to Geelong. [8D]


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL.  I wish we could travel.  No, the local show across town will have to suffice.


----------



## cornucopia (Sep 22, 2010)

You forgot to include the free tail gate sale and Auction at Norm Hecklers on Saturday, Oct 9th the day before Keene - it's makes it one heck of a bottle overload weekend.  Check out the picture of last year on Norm's site. http://www.hecklerauction.com/ColumbusDay.htm 

 For anyone who's been before you know what to expect for those who haven't well you're missing out on a really good time.   Each year it seems to grow and a lot of stuff disappears here before it ever makes it to the Keene show.  There's free donuts, hot dogs, home made chowda, cider, coffee and soft drinks.  

 The bell is rung at 9am and everyone drops their tail gates and start selling like crazy.  You'll see people making mad dashes from one end of the field to the other, I believe there was about 100 dealers set up in the field last year.  At 11am there's the Country Barn auction with Norm as the auctioneer.  The shop is also open so you can inspect the current catalog auction items - it's nice to be able to check them out in person []


----------



## glass man (Sep 23, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  Poison_Us
> 
> Alright!Â  A show we can make.Â  We attended last year's show.Â  More civil war stuff than anything, but I love it all.


 

 THE YEAR I WENT[10 YEARS AGO? CAN'T REMEMBER] THERE WERE ALSO MOSTLY CIVIL WAR STUFF...BUT I SAW THE GREATEST BOTTLE I HAVE EVER SEEN THERE...ACATHEDRAL PICKLE THAT WAS MAYBE THREE GALLEONS? MINT,VERY ORNATE...THE PERSON SAID HE HAD BEEN OFFERED $7,000 FOR IT AND TURNED IT DOWN...SAID HE ONLY BOUGHT IT TO SHOW.[WHAT AQ RISK!!] MAN THE ONE TIME I WISH I WAS RICH!! ALSO I WANTED TO BUY A COMMON JOHN RYAN 1866 BOTTLE..THOUGH EVERY TABLE HAD SOME NONE WOULD COME DOWN ON THE PRICE EXCEPT ONE PERSON AND THEN ONLY $5! I THOUGHT I WOULD PICK ONE UP CHEAP SINCE THERE WERE SO MANY!! TAKE PICS. PLEASE..IF YOU GET TO GO!! THANKS! JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 24, 2010)

Will have the camera loaded for bear, Jamie.   Will bring extra batteries just in case.


----------

